# Did someone get a good deal on this Hyatt 2000 point eBay auction?



## gores95 (Sep 20, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310166233119&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Was it a good price?  Is there ROFR?


----------



## bdh (Sep 20, 2009)

gores95 said:


> Was it a good price?  Is there ROFR?



That would have been an unheard price 12 - 18 months ago, today I think its fairly typical.

There is a ROFR process - while 2000 pts is desirable, 411 is a 1st floor unit and doesn't have a harbor view - combine the typical price with the lack of a great view, there is no way HVC would take it.


----------



## Kal (Sep 20, 2009)

The price is not bad but Unit 411 at Sunset Harbor is one of the least desireable locations on the property.


----------



## gores95 (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks guys....this is the type of info that is helpful to me.  I am thinking of purchasing 2000 Hyatt points to exchange into one of the great Hyatt properties during the winter.  Would this undesirable location decrease the chances of trading into a ski week?  Again I would in all likelihood just be trading.


----------



## Kal (Sep 20, 2009)

For trading, the only thing that counts is the number of points.  The specifics of the owned unit have no bearing on the new reservation.  However, if you choose to occupy the owned unit, then you have to deal with the inferior placement at the resort.


----------



## JeffW (Sep 21, 2009)

I saw that auction as well, I think that might be the lowest cost I've seen for that many points.  If it was me, I'd be looking to win that auction not for the particular unit, but for the points.  If that unit is really that undesirable, I guess they can always put in an exchange request for a different week, though then I guess you get no choice of unit.

Jeff


----------



## gores95 (Sep 21, 2009)

So for my purposes (trading into a winter ski week at another Hyatt resort) purchasing 2000 points the cheapest way possible should be my goal correct?  Doesn't matter which Hyatt I guess?  

Another quick question...if this was a 2000 point Hyatt Aspen, Beaver Creek or Breckenridge week the price would be MUCH higher correct?  If so is it really worth the paying more for the same amount of points?

Thanks.


----------



## JeffW (Sep 21, 2009)

From my understanding, if you don't plan on occupying your owned week at your home resort, I don't think it makes a difference where you own.  I don't believe there's any resort priority (ie. allowing me as a Sunset Harbor owner priority exchanging into HSN).  

In terms of out of pocket costs, maintenance fees I'd think would be the biggest difference between resorts.  For example, the Key West resorts, being in a hurricane area, are probably prone to higher costs (either regular or special assessments) than say maybe Carmel.

There's also the potential for rental.  While within HVC and II, 2000 pts at Beach House and Sunset Harbor are considered identical, you're likely to be able to command a higher rental amount at HSH than HBH.

Jeff


----------



## ScoopKona (Sep 21, 2009)

If you're just looking for "best bang for the buck" -- it's San Antonio. They have the lowest prices and maintenance fees. You say you're a skiier, so you really should be looking for 2200 points -- most ski weeks are diamond weeks. There's little price difference between platinum and diamond these days.

I'm a big believer in buying a timeshare that I wouldn't mind using once in awhile. So that would nix San Antonio -- nice as hill country is, I like to vacation near the ocean.

It's been a couple years, but last time I checked the prices (purchase price plus 20 years of MF, from lowest to highest): San Antonio, Beach House, Sedona, Windward, Sunset Harbor, Bonita Springs, Tahoe, Carmel, Puerto Rico, Beaver Creek, Breck, Aspen.

I'd wager a 2-bdrm Hyatt diamond week could be had for around $15K after diligent searching. (But the only diamond I found on Redweek was a X-mas at Sunset Harbor for $25K.)

Even though it means two MFs, bronze weeks are a dime a dozen these days, and you could pick up two of them and ski Colorado every year. Just make sure the two bronzes are either the same week, or at least concurrent weeks -- and really know the reservation system before you buy.


----------



## JeffW (Sep 21, 2009)

ScoopLV said:


> ..Even though it means two MFs, bronze weeks are a dime a dozen these days...



I ran the numbers on this years ago, when I was looking into buying a unit.  Unless you're looking to keep the timeshares for just a short amount of time, it seemed like it was definitely worth spending extra money upfront to buy one week with the points you need, than to buy two weeks for less money.  Key West for example, I think annual fees are roughly $1k/yr, so spending $10k extra for a 2000-2200 point week vs 2 1300 point weeks has you breaking even in 10 years, then saving $1k/year after that.

Jeff


----------



## Kal (Sep 21, 2009)

For 2009 usage, Sunset Harbor MF were $1150 while the Beach House was $925. On average the fees have been increasing 5% per year. 

Do the numbers over time and see the impact of buying TWO bargain units rather than ONE. Ten years out and you will have spent $24K on maintenance fees for the two bargain units but only $12K for one unit.

But with 2 units, it just keeps going and continuing to substantially errode any initial capital "savings". At 20 years out you will have spent at least $64K on MFs for the two units.

As any timeshare property ages, you start to get hit with higher and higher additional costs for upkeep, renovation and major replacements (e.g. roof, elevator, A/C units, appliances). So a 5%/year increase is extremely conservative.

The best approach is get the lowest possible price on a single high point week at a resort where you would be comfortable staying during the owned week.

Don't even think about the purchase price and MF for Aspen and Beaver Creek. They are in a totally different solar system. Matter of fact, you'll be extremely lucky just to get into those resorts during high season using points.


----------

